# Bentley at 9 weeks 5 days



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

OMG - I love the first picture - just want to kiss him all over!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

He is beautiful and adorable!!
Did you go back to the same breeder of Mr. Bojangles?


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

He is sooo cute! I might be a little prejudiced though.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Bentley is so adorable!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Ohhhh my gosh I have puppy fever...so bad. Jige doesnt fit in my ap any more and Bentley is darn cute.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I love these pictures of your beautiful boy Bentley, such a doll! His face is sooooooooo precious!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh Lord you are killing me with the cuteness!~ want!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is such a doll and now I have severe puppy fever. Its only 435 miles from Toronto to Chicago - hahahaha. Please give him many, many hugs and kisses from me.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

That first picture reminds me of omething along the lines of that old TV commercial "don't hate me because I am so cute"


----------



## BlindBabyBoy<3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hes absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

very cute. looks like a little lion


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Ohhhhh the puppy fever! Sooo cute, thank you for sharing


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Tooo cute! I'm sure that pup can do no wrong! Way too adorable!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG that is the cutest puppy ever! You must be head over heels in love. I also have major puppy fever now, Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

so cute and fluffy! love the pictures


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Just adorable!!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

2tired said:


> He is beautiful and adorable!!
> Did you go back to the same breeder of Mr. Bojangles?



Thanks! Bo's breeder - Amberac Goldens in Hartland, WI - retired about a year after he was born, but Bentley (a Dichi boy) has some Amberac in his pedigree.


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

What great photos! hope he is doing well!! I swear Dick & Chris must sit them each down and explain how to be good puppies! So adorable!

I showed Charley the photo and he thinks that Bentley is VERY handsome being his cousin and all ...


----------

